# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Alan Hart of the BFA on Season 2015

## gavin

BBC R4's Farming Today had a piece on bees.

Honey in very short supply this year .... 40% down in parts of the West ...... disastrous in Scotland ..... up to 60-75% down for Scotland and the Borders ...... difficulty meeting wage costs ...... 

Weather poor for queen mating .... queens laying unfertilised eggs ..... 

_Varroa_ still the main threat.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06d29d3#play

6 m 50 s in for the bee piece.

G.

----------


## Honeybunch

Alan Hart is right as far as SW Scotland is concerned.  Thank you for the link, Gavin.

----------


## busybeephilip

Seems to be a bit of a mixed bag in ireland, some have honey and others don't , it seems to be apiary location related rather than beekeeping technique

----------

